# Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern Sante Fe



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

This one is for the steam experts, I have 2 of the Bachmann 4-8-4 Northerns sante fe, I am well aware of how bad these suckers perform, useless comes to mind. I am also aware that Bowser use to have conversion chassis kits, unfortunately they no longer make them!! Grrr!!!
My question is this, does anyone know where I might be able to score a couple of these kits or can some one give me advice as to what I can do to make them run. It would be such a shame to not have these running on our layout coz they look great. 

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks
Pat


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...and they do look great--but--there's nothing that can be done to save them except to stock up on fast dwindling good parts or, replace the mech with one of an equally fast dwindling supply of Bowser remotor kits made for that loco. Keep your eyes on eBay and train shows and be prepared to peel off some serious coin. I liked mine too but they had to go, they simply aren't worth the ever increasing trouble to maintain.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought as much!! Unfortunately I would say no such item would be on offering at Australian shows. Long way to go to get to States to find one at a show. What's your thought on kit bashing a new chassis that would mount a can motor?? Do you think it's possible??

Pat


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes you could, but then again, you'd be back to square one; is the model worth putting a $50-75USD mechanism under the shell? I had the Mountain and the Class "J", both beautiful models but, in the end, I had to face the fact that they fell into the category of diminishing returns = too high a cost to upgrade for at best a mediocre model compared to what's offered today.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe I'll use them as dummy locos near the roundhouse!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That was my plan for awhile...but I'm a little OCD when it comes to trains...if I know it can run, I have to get it to run, I'm not content to just let them sit and rot.

Mine was sitting in a junk yard scene when I found it...










...it patched up well enough...



















....but the idea that the drive could take a dump on me at any time was too much.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have some very talented tool makers and engineers at work I will ask them to help me!! I have an old bowser loco with an awesome can motor we will do some major mods and see how it goes!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Well that changes things a bit......sorta like a race car driver breaking down in front of his pit crew and shop...it's now not a matter of how but, how soon?:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tool Time Modifications!!*

Hey Prospect let us know how the modifications go...I have 2 4-8-4's that get on the track once every bluemoon and boy do they look great but just don't perform well...with that old Bowser you might be on to something and your Tool Time Team can figure this out! And yeah I'm like Shay in that if I can't fix it....out she goes...but these two steamers are good looking!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok!! So here is where we are at, we hack sawed parts of the split weighted framework. Removed the front section where piston assembly connects and light is. Also removed the underside where the wheel axels seat, the gear that meshes with drive axel gear will be kept. We will glue the isolating spacers Inbetween these 2 halves and on the topside 2 styrene bars across the halves to make the whole assembly with driving wheels all happily snug in there. Next will be a plate running across the top of this which will hold the sagami motor and worm drive, also the piston and light assembly will mount to plate. We will have use the lathe to reduce the thickness of the flywheel so it will fit into boiler. As it stands we have a fair bit to do but I have a good feeling we can make this work. I will take some photos tommorow when we get into the fabrication!! Stand by!!!

Pat


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

*update*

so here are some pics!!







Next up is a worm drive and can motor installation!! I think the Sagami is too big so may go with a NSWL flat can motor!!


Need a bit of help!! what worm drive would work for the gear in the loco. I'm thinking this is a 32 pitch but not sure and of any other relevant info i might need!!

Pat


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work...can't help you with the pitch though...because the axle is a throw away, I never really looked into it. Try the guys at www.nwsl.com, they have a pretty good support staff.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

why is the axle a throw away?? Because its a split axle??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...never considered it salvageable. If I had a small lathe, I have a bunch of gear boxes I would consider machining Teflon axles for that would fit in those drivers. Other than that option, there was no other to consider for me as the tolerances were so narrow and the non-conductive properties of replacement parts limited the options even further.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

im assuming their not salvageable because they don't seat snuggly so there is play and wheel wobble!! i will work on that issue as well to be honest that's the least of my issues!!! hahaha trying to get a motor and worm drive that will fit and work with the drive gear is main issue at the moment. plus figuring out a sturdy base to mount everything on to!! I'm not too worried about the axles as we have a lathe here so we can manufacture new axles if necessary!!!

Pat


----------

